# Suit yourself alleged that Ethan Ralph groomed Faith Vickers when she was 15-16 yo



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Aug 13, 2021)

SUIT YOURSELF CONFIRMED ETHAN RALPH IS A PEDOPHILE






During his last gay drama drama stream from today, Suit Yourself aka Creepy Suit aka Suspected Groomer aka Mark Daniel Neale confirmed what we all suspected, ETHAN RALPH IS A PEDOPHILE WHO GROOMED FAITH VICKERS WHEN SHE WAS 15-16 YEARS OLD.

LINK TO THE STREAM:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8XcVx4uafY

This retarded crippled is still streaming although he started more than 8 fucking hours ago, so at the moment it is not possible to provide a time stamp... So for those not willing to power through this gay garbage here is a clip of the relevant part







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Suit Yourself is talking about the DMs he leaked regarding Faith Vickers and some grooming involving her while she was part of his community, back when she was 15-16 years old. Here we can read said DMs:





Suit Yourself would later go on to talk to Faith's Dad, Matthew Vickers, who'd then go on apologize to Suit for calling him a full on pedophile enabler, but still calling him creep. Sadly, this hasn't been released yet. Mister Vickers and Faith Vickers had to say regarding Creepy Suit relationship with his daughter after he was exposed in her kiwi farms thread:





CONCLUSION:

Suit Yourself alleged that the groomer in question was actually Ethan Ralph, his activities in normalizing that behavior makes him a pedophile (and TheGatorGamer a pedophile enabler). 
Not to mention that the leaked DMs speak of a "pedo ring", which really makes you wonder...

About Suit Yourself:
Suit Yourself has a hate bonner for Kiwifarms because his dox was posted in the Faith Vickers thread. Here he describes according to his deranged mind, how  he thinks it happened:





Your browser is not able to display this video.





However, the truth is Mark Daniel Neale tweeted out his own dox after getting baited by a twitter account pretending to be his ex internet girlfriend, hypa. This is the file with his dox this retard made public:

(Please read the PDF for more information)

As for who hypa is, well that is a whole new can of worns... Basically he blames his ex girlfriend hypa (who he replaced with a canadian named Robert) for sharing this PDF with some whore Suit Yourself was simping for too, Queen of Spade. Queen of Spade acknoleges she doxed Suit Yourself but claims hypa was not the source of the dox. This would trigger a series of events that go from Suit Yourself being exposed as a homosexual to the death of HEJAS. 

For more information about this search for "Simp Wars".

.Suit Yourself social media:
YouTube: https://youtube.com/c/SuitYourself
( https://web.archive.org/web/20210814073712/https://www.youtube.com/c/SuitYourself )
2nd channel: https://youtube.com/channel/UClFReuBEAkgxgDWfIWO9dnA
( https://web.archive.org/web/2021081....youtube.com/channel/UClFReuBEAkgxgDWfIWO9dnA )
3rd channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/SuitYourself2020/videos
( https://web.archive.org/web/20210814073332if_/https://www.youtube.com/c/SuitYourself2020/videos )
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Suit_2021 (https://archive.md/UYRsh)
Bitchute: https://www.bitchute.com/suityourself/
( https://web.archive.org/web/20210110214234/https://www.bitchute.com/suityourself/ )
Twitch: https://twitch.tv/suityourselfchannel/
( https://web.archive.org/web/20190407003227/https://twitch.tv/suityourselfchannel/ )
Gab: https://gab.com/SuitYourself (https://archive.md/2yr8o)
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/SuitYourself (https://archive.md/uIjq7)
Merch: https://shop.spreadshirt.com.au/SuitYourself (https://archive.md/DE3Fn)
PayPal: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/suityourself (https://archive.md/gM6JH)
Streamlabs: https://streamlabs.com/suityourself/tip (https://archive.md/n5JOy)
SubscribeStar: https://www.subscribestar.com/suityourself
( https://archive.md/LWefB )
Minds: https://www.minds.com/SuitYourself/ (https://archive.md/bDGah)
Parler: https://parler.com/profile/Suit2021 (https://archive.md/vLWVK)
Discord: https://discord.me/suityourself
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/s-y-s-51834954
( https://archive.md/ms86Y )



. . . . . In loving memory of MandyG

Edit: Got rid of a duplicated clip
2nd edit: Got rid of Thrid
3rd edit: User @Anhero of a 1000 faces. has provided more archive links which I would like to thank them for helping out with, I have posted the links along with their quote for easier access
4th edit: took out line "However, the truth is Mark Daniel Neale tweeted out his own dox after getting baited by a fake ex internet girlfriend (hypa). This is the file with his dox this retard made public:" and replaced with "However, the truth is Mark Daniel Neale tweeted out his own dox after getting baited by a twitter account pretending to be his ex internet girlfriend, hypa. This is the file with his dox this retard made public:"

Since I can't quote it I could only post a link to their comment, but thank you for that @Anhero of a 1000 faces.






						Suit yourself alleged that Ethan Ralph groomed Faith Vickers when she was 15-16 yo
					

Yeah, I don't know about this suit person. I am here for the SPERGERY from Ralph though. He was good boi tonight which was boring.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 13, 2021)

I still say the creepiest thing he did in relation to Faith was sniff his thumb after sticking it up her butt in the gunt video.


----------



## themasterlurker (Aug 13, 2021)

HEY AYLAWGS, JOSHUA _*PEDOPHILE *_MOON IS ACTUALLY THE PEDOPHILE


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 13, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I still say the creepiest thing he did in relation to Faith was sniff his thumb after sticking it up her butt in the gunt video.


he licked and ate the shit too

also i was right ethan ralph is actually a child molester piece of shit. 



themasterlurker said:


> HEY AYLAWGS, JOSHUA _*PEDOPHILE *_MOON IS ACTUALLY THE PEDOPHILE


then theyd just both be pedos


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Aug 13, 2021)

_*IT’S NAHT TRUUUUUU!*_


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 13, 2021)

So Dax wasn't the father and not the diddler?


----------



## Edilg (Aug 13, 2021)

Mid August should forever be known as The Ides of Gunt


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 13, 2021)

I feel the worst thing that could ever happen is be exposed for being a pedophile and the public reaction is just

"Yeah we expected this. "

Congrats Ralph!


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Aug 13, 2021)

Nothing Ralph does surprises me anymore. Disgusts me, very much yes, but not surprises.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 13, 2021)

"When they go low, I go lower" just took on an entirely different meaning.


----------



## True Boss of this Gym (Aug 13, 2021)

It truly does get worse, doesn't it?


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Aug 13, 2021)

Maybe if we're lucky Ethan and Chris will become cellmates in prison. Imagine the shenanigans


----------



## White Girl (Aug 13, 2021)

I mean yeah that explains a lot about Faith and her situation. She was just a dumb kid who should have known better.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 13, 2021)

Hmmmm.
I know a while ago Suit got yeeted of YouTube.
I wonder if Ralph was responsible?
Anyway, Ralph projects all the time.
He IS planning on going live today.


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 13, 2021)

I dunno about this. While I can believe that Faith was being groomed by older men, I'll need to see some hard proof that Ralph was doing it. Plus if he really was grooming her, you'd think she would've revealed it after he leaked their sex tape.


----------



## A Logging Company (Aug 13, 2021)

Nguyen Van Phuoc said:


> Maybe if we're lucky Ethan and Chris will become cellmates in prison. Imagine the shenanigans


Given the fact sex crime offenders are usually locked up together that is not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## Weapon of Durgasoft (Aug 13, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> Given the fact sex crime offenders are usually locked up together that is not outside the realm of possibility.


Chris is going to a women's prison, bigot.


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 14, 2021)

This is all too much for me to give a shit about really, I'm not reading pages upon pages of teenage girl spew.  I just wanted to say holy shit he really looks like the avatar he puts in his videos.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan should probably prepare a staunch defense of his case that will make us see his side of the story. We trust you Ralph.


----------



## The Coomer (Aug 14, 2021)

Him and May were made for each other.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 14, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know about this suit person.
I am here for the SPERGERY from Ralph though.
He was good boi tonight which was boring.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Aug 14, 2021)

I remember this coming out earlier and everyone discussing these texts. Am I wrong? Does anyone else remember that or am I going crazy? It was my understanding that a lot of people kind of dismissed this once already but there’s been soooooo much going on about Ralph and Faith, Faith and Dax, May and Faith (and Ralph and Dax), May and Ralph,  Dax and his gf (that teaches at Faith’s school?) (and on and on and on and fucking on) that I have a hard time keeping up anymore.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 14, 2021)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> I remember this coming out earlier and everyone discussing these texts. Am I wrong? Does anyone else remember that or am I going crazy? It was my understanding that a lot of people kind of dismissed this once already but there’s been soooooo much going on about Ralph and Faith, Faith and Dax, May and Faith (and Ralph and Dax), May and Ralph,  Dax and his gf (that teaches at Faith’s school?) (and on and on and on and fucking on) that I have a hard time keeping up anymore.


I remember it coming up a speculation but never being confirmed. Problem is with Ralph, Dax and co there is a lot of confirmed shit to laugh and discuss that comes in weekly that unconfirmed tends to get left behind.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Aug 14, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> I remember it coming up a speculation but never being confirmed. Problem is with Ralph, Dax and co there is a lot of confirmed shit to laugh and discuss that comes in weekly that unconfirmed tends to get left behind.


I just remember _these specific texts _so I dunno if it’s an issue if these leaked before and were dismissed as fake and gay or the origin unknown so they weren’t taken seriously  or if I’m just on info overload bc the Ethan/Faith saga was long, convoluted, had a ton of information, and was stupid.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 14, 2021)

I would dismiss this more easily if Ralph wasn't so fixated in calling Josh PAEDOPHAILE MOOON every instance he can. Ralph projects his insecurities outwards all the time like the true white trash he is. Like his obsession with Josh's penis even though he has a video documented small penis.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan is very mad about these allegations:




Tweet / https://archive.md/vfZCm

He is grouping up with the wordfiltered splinter site to engage in a lolsuit:



Tweet / https://archive.md/N1TOQ


----------



## Born in Summer (Aug 14, 2021)

Makes sense considering she was 18 when her and Ralph fucked. Half of me was thinking to myself there was at least a 50% chance they were talking before she was out of highschool.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Aug 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan is very mad about these allegations:
> 
> View attachment 2444207
> 
> ...


Just as the thread starts collectively kind of go "meh", he starts freaking out on twitter. Hi Ralph you sped.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 14, 2021)

So the white trash obsessively calling someone else a pedo, who revenge porned an 18 year old he got pregnant was GROOMING her from before? No way Jose!

Also, hi Ralph



Spoiler: Yep it's a small penis







Small dicked Ralph


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Aug 14, 2021)

@The Gunts Ex-Partner You archived most of the links, but you missed a few. I am archiving them here you can add them to the OP or not.

YouTube: https://youtube.com/c/SuitYourself
( https://web.archive.org/web/20210814073712/https://www.youtube.com/c/SuitYourself )

2nd channel: https://youtube.com/channel
/UClFReuBEAkgxgDWfIWO9dnA
( https://web.archive.org/web/2021081....youtube.com/channel/UClFReuBEAkgxgDWfIWO9dnA )

3rd channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/SuitYourself2020/videos ( https://web.archive.org/web/20210814073332if_/https://www.youtube.com/c/SuitYourself2020/videos )

Bitchute: https://www.bitchute.com/suityourself/ ( https://web.archive.org/web/20210110214234/https://www.bitchute.com/suityourself/ )

Twitch: https://twitch.tv/suityourselfchannel/ ( https://web.archive.org/web/20190407003227/https://twitch.tv/suityourselfchannel/ )

SubscribeStar: https://www.subscribestar.com/suityourself ( https://archive.md/LWefB )

Discord: https://discord.me/suityourself (no point archiving this)

Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/s-y-s-51834954 (  https://archive.md/ms86Y )

I know the way back machine isnt perfect, but its the best way to archive videos.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 14, 2021)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> I remember this coming out earlier and everyone discussing these texts. Am I wrong? Does anyone else remember that or am I going crazy? It was my understanding that a lot of people kind of dismissed this once already but there’s been soooooo much going on about Ralph and Faith, Faith and Dax, May and Faith (and Ralph and Dax), May and Ralph,  Dax and his gf (that teaches at Faith’s school?) (and on and on and on and fucking on) that I have a hard time keeping up anymore.


I remember them too. Weren't they linked to specific drama/gayops (involving "Bev" "Trez" and "CB") within the creepypasta or whatever community that Faith was involved with as Freaky Faith Reads, and the alleged groomer was some person within that community? Ralph involvement seems out of left field.


----------



## Not a fake name (Aug 14, 2021)

Weapon of Durgasoft said:


> Chris is going to a women's prison, bigot.


Ralph’s dick is small enough to qualify as already having bottom surgery.

I hope more solid proof comes out, a Chris-Chan/Ralphamale prison crossover would be the best season finale for 2021.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 14, 2021)

I would say a 15-17 y/o cannot be groomed, but Faith is a retard and at 40, she will absolutely be able to be groomed.

Either way, she's right, she was old enough to know what she was doing, I can't see how this is a big gotcha.
It doesn't mean Ralph isn't a creep, but she was hardly a child.


----------



## ddlloo (Aug 14, 2021)

Yeah this smells like bs. What he says in the clip doesn't entirely match up with what those messages said (also holy fuck my man why did you constantly try to drag a kid into talking about your own relationship drama that was fucking weird). And unless I missed something he never says HOW he ascertained Ralph is the phantom groomer from 2 years ago, which is a pretty key piece of information I would have thought.

I think the dumb fuck just put two and two together and came up with five. Or maybe it's malicious, because Ralph is a cunt that invites that type of treatment.


----------



## IKOL (Aug 14, 2021)

Morale, lads: There's no morale, oi!

Actually there is: Diddle the hot moms instead.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan "Pedophile" Ralph out here grooming children.

So what's the tally now?

Dead beat dad. 
Pedophile.
Gunt.
Thin skin.
2 faced.
Mother died from the shock of shame.
Jenkem addict.
Small dick.
No talent.
Thinks May is attractive.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Aug 14, 2021)

I told my doc I was gonna cut down on my carbs and starchy veg….

But I can’t say no to all this corn


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 14, 2021)

HomerSimpson said:


> Ethan "Pedophile" Ralph out here grooming children.
> 
> So what's the tally now?
> 
> ...


11. Ate at least one burger out of the trash.
12. Divorced from his probably groomed wife who is going to be a medical doctor, not like Dr Pepper.
13. Killed at least one dog


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Aug 14, 2021)

What a crossover... One irrelevant cunt going after the other.

Watch the Gunt go on a massive reee'ing spree in the same vein of how he tries to insult Null about his dick every chance he gets.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 14, 2021)

Holy heck imagine living in a shithole where the government says it's illegal to fuck 16 years old girls


----------



## Woyzeck (Aug 14, 2021)

Does anyone else remember the insane Tweets Faith put out, specifically one about being forced to make cp by an abusive boyfriend? I think it’s more likely those messages are in reference to the Law and Order: SVU esque drama she shrouds herself in than anything to do with Ralph.

Also Matt Vickers himself provided a timeline that made sense: Faith was into Warski and Destiny as a younger teen. Went to the Barbie Dream Mansion to meet Destiny. Hooked up with Ralph there but prior to that had next to no interest in him.

I know it’s unpopular to “defend” Ralph but this Suit Yourself guy seems like a total spastic.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 14, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Holy heck imagine living in a shithole where the government says it's illegal to fuck 16 years old girls


Yeah, all this moralizing about grooming a 16 year old is pretty dumb when it's legal just about everywhere normal.


----------



## Edilg (Aug 14, 2021)

heathercho said:


> Yeah, all this moralizing about grooming a 16 year old is pretty dumb when it's legal just about everywhere normal.


----------



## Instapot (Aug 14, 2021)

HomerSimpson said:


> Ethan "Pedophile" Ralph out here grooming children.
> 
> So what's the tally now?
> 
> ...


11. Lying, back stabbing, hypocrite


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 14, 2021)

IF I WERE TO GUESS IT WAS PROBABLY YOOOUU THAT GROOMED THAT CHILD


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

It's really funny that ralph Is only threatening to help splinter site in their lawsuit defense but not suing suit yourself for slander directly, really makes ya think doesn't it.


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 14, 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH [gunt related cardiac event] ITS NAWT TRUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 14, 2021)

I think what really happened is that Suit and Ralph groomed Faith together in hopes of tag teaming her. After realizing that Ralph only wanted Faith so he could thumb her anus and huff her shit, Suit backed out and is now regretting ever having been involved.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> I think what really happened is that Suit and Ralph groomed Faith together in hopes of tag teaming her. After realizing that Ralph only wanted Faith so he could thumb her anus and huff her shit, Suit backed out and is now regretting ever having been involved.


pretty beta tbh, i cant believe ralph is letting his position as alpha groomer who cucked suit go untrumpeted 

also i just remembered ethan saying "well theres mysteriously all these accusations floating around you, and none floating around me" to vaush about the rape stuff, pretty funny how gunt acknowledges the possibility of patterns in someones behavior being a sort of proof or at least an indicator when its not him huh? iirc vaush never even went to court for revenge porn and sexual offences like you did gunt.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 14, 2021)

May and gunt bonded over child porn, and May actively participated in the grooming of Faith. The troon even tried to coerce Faith into threesome. A true Hollywood love story.


----------



## Lady Adjani (Aug 14, 2021)

heathercho said:


> Yeah, all this moralizing about grooming a 16 year old is pretty dumb when it's legal just about everywhere normal.


It has a certain stigma attached to it, even if it's considered legal. I just wish people used a more appropriate term or left it at "grooming" labeling it as pedophilic is flat out wrong.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

Lady Adjani said:


> It has a certain stigma attached to it, even if it's considered legal. I just wish people used a more appropriate term or left it at "grooming" labeling it as pedophilic is flat out wrong.


theres also the soph stream and his insistence on her being around his life ruining show that got her banned. i think she was whar 13-14? i think ralph is just flat out a pedo


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm sickened by the amount of people in this thread who are saying it is normal for a 30+ year old to date/fuck a 16 year old.  It's not normal at all and you're making excuses for these two pathetic faggot pedophiles.  Is it normal for an 18 year old to date a 16 year old? Sure!   The difference here is the gap in maturity or at least the gap that should exist.


----------



## Fuscateob (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan Oliver Ralph's mother did not die of shame, and Ethan Oliver Ralph did not groom a minor. The vile rumors that Ethan Oliver Ralph's mother died of shame and that Ethan Oliver Ralph groomed a minor are untrue and libelous. Stop saying that Ethan Oliver Ralph's mother died of shame and that Ethan Oliver Ralph groomed a minor.

Honestly, even if this is false, the mere existence of this rumor is going to drive Ralph through the roof.


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan is very mad about these allegations:
> 
> View attachment 2444207
> 
> ...


That account is weird, it doesn't seem right.
Does @cjöcker run it?

edit: this stream is terrible, the first minutes is them watching a skeptic parody song. Suit can't go straight to the point.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 14, 2021)

InwardsStink said:


> I'm sickened by the amount of people in this thread who are saying it is normal for a 30+ year old to date/fuck a 16 year old.  It's not normal at all and you're making excuses for these two pathetic faggot pedophiles.  Is it normal for an 18 year old to date a 16 year old? Sure!   The difference here is the gap in maturity or at least the gap that should exist.


If we put him through the formula (35 (the ralpha males age)/2)+7, his minimum dating age should be 24.5. It's not illegal but it's strange for an adult to have a relationship with a high school aged teenager.


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 14, 2021)

somecryptoneet said:


> If we put him through the formula (35 (the ralpha males age)/2)+7, his minimum dating age should be 24.5. It's not illegal but it's strange for an adult to have a relationship with a high school aged teenager.


It's illegal to groom someone who is underage until they are 18 though I'm pretty sure.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 14, 2021)

I was referring to people saying it is legal in many places, it does not mean it is normal.


----------



## Fslur (Aug 14, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> where the government says it's illegal to fuck girls



Interesting you didn’t say ‘women.’

Mr. Vicker’s had said Fai never talked to Ralph before she was 18, however Fai was in Runs with Gun’s discord for years, she had two different discord accounts. I don’t think Mr. Vicker’s checked both accounts. In Run’s discord Fai had shilled Chris’s gofundme, and she was under 18 been with Chris (online) for years.

 If Fai had been having relationships since she was 13 with different adults online, she was groomed by pedos. It also explains why she didn’t find Ralph so repulsive. Ralph didn’t even buy her shoes so it’s not like he was luring her under the disguise of taking care of her. Fai seems like she has no irl friends her age either who would have been terrified/repulsed at the sight of the gunt. She just wanted to leave her parent’s house is my guess, with that action alone shows how immature Fai was. 

Who wants to be with a teenager that has no life experience, couldn’t even find their own shoes? This is heading into potato territory, at least Mama Jf had traveled the world before meeting Jf. Fai was still in high school when she was a mod in Ralph’s discord. 

Don’t let your kids live online!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 14, 2021)

Nguyen Van Phuoc said:


> Maybe if we're lucky Ethan and Chris will become cellmates in prison. Imagine the shenanigans


Ralph would get his interview for sure.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Aug 14, 2021)

Somehow, this turn of events is not remotely shocking to me. You could tell me that Ethan Ralph stuck his dick into someone in middle school and my response would be, "Why am I not surprised in the slightest?"


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Aug 14, 2021)

Open and shut case, Johnson.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 14, 2021)

Haram Exercise said:


> Open and shut case, Johnson.


Do we even need to sprinkle the crack on him?


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 14, 2021)

Well, Ralph is a nigger and they do love jailbait but the leaked DMs only show how this Suit Yourself guy is a massive creep. The rest is a giga stretch... there´s not even proof she was being groomed, maybe those gals are just schizos. This is some weak shit.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 14, 2021)

I wish was shocked by this but I'm not since it typical behavior from Ralphamale.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> Well, Ralph is a nigger and they do love jailbait but the leaked DMs only show how this Suit Yourself guy is a massive creep. The rest is a giga stretch... there´s not even proof she was being groomed, maybe those gals are just schizos. This is some weak shit.


Weak shit that ralph isn't suing over despite claiming to have the funds to finance a different lawsuit against him that's unrelated


----------



## Desktop User2 (Aug 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Weak shit that ralph isn't suing over despite claiming to have the funds to finance a different lawsuit against him that's unrelated


Weak shit on its merit and evidence. It´s ok to archive a creep schizo shitflinging on the Internet, it´s a massive stretch to take it seriously with what is presented; Ralph does enough retarded yokeling already, no need to force something and make his AY-LAWGS claims valid.
Also, Ralph making wild claims about money is a thing.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

Desktop User2 said:


> Weak shit on its merit and evidence. It´s ok to archive a creep schizo shitflinging on the Internet, it´s a massive stretch to take it seriously with what is presented; Ralph does enough retarded yokeling already, no need to force something and make his AY-LAWGS claims valid.
> Also, Ralph making wild claims about money is a thing.


There was already knowledge he was talking to her at 17 on dlive and possibly discord. All suit did really is say it was happening a year or two earlier. On its own this might not be much but it supports a larger pattern which you have to consider with any piece of evidence or any accusation.

Plus if ralph wants to make claims about money that points to this being true that's on him


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Aug 14, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2444216
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/N1TOQ


This is a lie, easily provable, Ralph groomed Nora, she was underage when they met, and she was underage when he travelled to the UK to have sex with her and have dinner with Carl and Milo.
The fact that they married as soon as she turned 18 should have raise red flags but no one ever cared. 

Faith wouldn't have been the first time he did this shit, and I am sure that if he had the opportunity and a young KS fan approached him at this point, he would do it again because the truth is he rarely suffers any consequences for his actions so he as long as he believes he can get away with it, he will keep doing it. 
Being "engaged" to Amanda would make no difference, he cheated on his first child bride constantly with prostitutes and any woman that approached him online, he cheated on Adrienne Blair (Ralph's dominatrix and actual owner of the Ralph retort) and he is guaranteed cheating on Amanda, so I will not be surprised when he is eventually exposed for doing shit like that. 

The moral outrage and grandstanding are particularly fucking hilarious when he calls all of his enemies pedos though.


----------



## Rungle (Aug 14, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> I dunno about this. While I can believe that Faith was being groomed by older men, I'll need to see some hard proof that Ralph was doing it. Plus if he really was grooming her, you'd think she would've revealed it after he leaked their sex tape.


Dunno, can't pay child support when you are in prison.


----------



## thismanlies (Aug 14, 2021)

catpin said:


> Dunno, can't pay child support when you are in prison.


Being incarcerated doesn’t magically halt child support payments. They’ll get your money even if they have to garnish it from the pennies you make pressing license plates.

That being said, Ralph isn’t currently under any obligations for child support. He is however fighting for those obligations which will, ironically enough, be what sends him to prison once his money runs out.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Ralph would get his interview for sure.


Interviewed in his taught asshole for looking like an old lady


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 14, 2021)

JCS better cover Ralph's interrogation.


----------



## Born in Summer (Aug 14, 2021)

Edilg said:


> View attachment 2444526


That only works when the other party isn't in their fucking 30s


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Being incarcerated doesn’t magically halt child support payments. They’ll get your money even if they have to garnish it from the pennies you make pressing license plates.
> 
> That being said, Ralph isn’t currently under any obligations for child support. He is however fighting for those obligations which will, ironically enough, be what sends him to prison once his money runs out.


Lol literal fucking debtors prison for the deadbeat gunt



Born in Summer said:


> That only works when the other party isn't in their fucking 30s


Or when the girl is actually a 15 - 16 year old


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 14, 2021)

It's like the Spiderman meme but with pedos.


----------



## Florence Sargent (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## cjöcker (Aug 14, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> That account is weird, it doesn't seem right.
> Does @cjöcker run it?


No. It's not me. It's some insufferable faggot who hopefully plans on killing himself out of shame for being a homosexual running that account.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 14, 2021)

InwardsStink said:


> I'm sickened by the amount of people in this thread who are saying it is normal for a 30+ year old to date/fuck a 16 year old.  It's not normal at all and you're making excuses for these two pathetic faggot pedophiles.  Is it normal for an 18 year old to date a 16 year old? Sure!   The difference here is the gap in maturity or at least the gap that should exist.


I was suprised to find that some people here are as degenerate as Ralph.
BUt iN EuRoPe!
Just cause its legal dosent mean that its socially or morally acceptable to lust and/or chase people who are to young to know better.


----------



## Fools Idol (Aug 14, 2021)

What's the revelation here? That Ralph and Faith had some sort of contact before she was over the age of consent, if so then no shit sherlock. As far as grooming goes who can really know what happened, non of these people are even remotely trust worthy including Faith.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Aug 14, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> @The Gunts Ex-Partner You archived most of the links, but you missed a few. I am archiving them here you can add them to the OP or not.
> 
> YouTube: https://youtube.com/c/SuitYourself
> ( https://web.archive.org/web/20210814073712/https://www.youtube.com/c/SuitYourself )
> ...


I will add them in there and credit you with it


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

Fools Idol said:


> What's the revelation here? That Ralph and Faith had some sort of contact before she was over the age of consent, if so then no shit sherlock. As far as grooming goes who can really know what happened, non of these people are even remotely trust worthy including Faith.


iirc gunt denies contacting faith before 18 or maybe 17 on dlive even. if youre lying about talking to a minor who you ran off with unbeknownst to her parents and isolated from any of her friends or family after  then its probably troooo


----------



## Grog (Aug 14, 2021)

15 to 16? Hardly a pedophile, they're not kids at that age anymore.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 14, 2021)

What's that old rule again? If you talk that much about paedophiles and accuse everyone of being a paedophile, odds are you are one? Is anyone surprised?


Grog said:


> 15 to 16? Hardly a pedophile, they're not kids at that age anymore.


This is an almost 40 year old man. Would you want your 14-15 year old kids talking to someone like this before entering into a sexual relationship upon hitting 18? Are we doing the "ackshuually he's an ephebophile" argument?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 14, 2021)

I've said this before and I'll say it again: pedophilia is an attraction to prepubescent children.

Some of the cases she talks about here are not incidents of pedophilia but rather hebephilia or ephebophilia (an attraction to children on the cusp of/in the midst of puberty and attraction to children just out of puberty). In some cases, it's even teleiophilia (attraction to sexually mature children - ie: 16/17 year olds).

It actually makes biological sense to be an ephebophile or a teleiophile. You would want to have the youngest sexually mature mate possible in order to ensure the success of your genes. There is no biological justification for pedophilia.

The point I'm trying to make is that there's a huge difference between having sex with a 4 year old and a 17 year old. Should we really be lumping these two groups of people together? Neither one of them is right by any societal standards, but I'd argue that one of them at least has a biological and evolutionary basis.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 14, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that there's a huge difference between having sex with a 4 year old and a 17 year old. Should we really be lumping these two groups of people together? Neither one of them is right by any societal standards, but I'd argue that one of them at least has a biological and evolutionary basis.


To break it down, as long as there's grass on the field that's fine even if the dude over double her age?

Nobody is making arguments about age groups and it's generally accepted that "pedophile" is an all-encompassing term.  Anyone who has to start breaking it down into very specific groups because "biology right?" should also realize that it would be far more prevalent if that were the case. What is it with these types of threads and bringing out the creeps trying to argue about how fucking a four year old is different than fucking a sixteen year old?

You're still fucking a child! Age of Majority is a real thing regardless of how you try to divvy it up. If I misread the tone of your post, my bad but it comes across... weird.


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Aug 14, 2021)

Ralph probably didn't groom Faith (in my opinion), but knocking up a disturbed 18 year old out of wedlock is the trashiest, most subhuman thing you can possibly do, followed by posting the video as the big shit cherry on top. Only literal niggers can do this and be ok with it. No, I'm not moralfagging, Ralph, you fat fuck. In any country besides America and Canada, you'd be euthanized.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 14, 2021)

Here's the thing:

You said ephebophilia is pedophilia.

Is it in the same family? Yes. No one's arguing that.

As someone who is a diddler who studies children, I am telling you, specifically, in diddling, no one calls ephebophilia pedophilia. If you want to be "specific" like you said, then you shouldn't either. They're not the same thing.

If you're saying "pedophile family" you're referring to the paraphilia grouping of chronophilia, which includes things from nepiophibilia to hebepohilia to gerontophilia.

So your reasoning for calling ephebophilia pedophilia is because random people "call the ephebopophile ones pedophiles?" Let's get teleiophiles and mesophiles in there, then, too. Also, calling someone a human or an ape? It's not one or the other, that's not how taxonomy works. They're both. An ephebophile is an ephebophile and a member of the chronophilia classification. But that's not what you said. You said ephebophilia is pedophilia, which is not true unless you're okay with calling all members of the chronophilia class ephebophiles, which means you'd call nepiophiles, teliophiles, and other sexual attractions pedophilia, too. Which you said you don't.

It's okay to just admit you're wrong, you know?


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Aug 14, 2021)

No one gives a fuck about the dictionary definition of the word, stop being autistic

What makes this revelation very interesting is as follows

- Ralph was very defensive about being accused of grooming faith (before she turned 13 ) when news of their relationship became public in 2020
- Ralph liberally throws around accusations like 'pedophile' whenever it suits him, so it's only fair to hold him to his own standard
- Ralph said himself that things don't bother him if they're 'NOT TROO', so we can deduce that he did in fact groom an under 18 year old child (since he's gone ballistic over the accusation)
- Ralph's pillstream where he was creepily looking at pictures at a 13 year old girl (most likely jerking off) were finally found last month

It's a shame Ralph would never confront anyone directly on his show about this, he's gonna try as hard as he can to suppress the truth here...

Sickening


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 14, 2021)

This is probably all bullshit, but its still funny because its dumb white trash Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Aug 14, 2021)

As someone near 30, I wouldn't date anyone under 25, not because of the age gap but most people under 25 are fucking retarded. there's a few exceptions but it's not worth the trouble. 

I guess if you're an immature faggot like Ralph 16 year olds sound like they'd be nice to date. But the lack of emotional, brain, and social development would drive any normal person insane. I know you eurofags brag about the 16 year olds "you" can bang but it's not cool, not even brag worthy.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 14, 2021)

Ralph grooming Fai Fai at 12 is technically not pedophilia but I still think it's wrong. Why are Josh Moon's fans defending Ralph grooming a 12 year old? She was younger than Soph and more importantly her subscriber base was pitiful.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 14, 2021)

I can believe it. Ralphs only mature partner was nora but she just wanted a green card.
He likes them mentally stunted


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 14, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Ralphs only mature partner was nora but she just wanted a green card.


She was groomed while in high school as well actually. When she finally matured she asked for a divorce.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ralph grooming Fai Fai at 12 is technically not pedophilia but I still think it's wrong. Why are Josh Moon's fans defending Ralph grooming a 12 year old? She was younger than Soph and more importantly her subscriber base was pitiful.


wait fuck now its 12? 12 year olds ralph is trying to groom? wtf when did this happen?



heathercho said:


> Yeah, all this moralizing about grooming a 16 year old is pretty dumb when it's legal just about everywhere normal.


werent you complaining about users mocking ralph for being a repulsive gross tiny malformed manlet? also "just about everywhere normal" includes sandnigger goatfuckers who blow up and fuck little girls, france who made that cuties soft core child pornography masking as a movie, and the uk where you dont even have permission to not watch the tv tax free


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> She was groomed while in high school as well actually. When she finally matured she asked for a divorce.


So can we get kid diddler added to his tags


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 14, 2021)

Shmoopy said:


> It truly does get worse, doesn't it?


Of course it does. Just wait for it.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Aug 14, 2021)

Yeah, we know.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 14, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> It actually makes biological sense to be an ephebophile or a teleiophile. You would want to have the youngest sexually mature mate possible in order to ensure the success of your genes.


No it doesn't. Even in medieval times, most women wouldn't be allowed by their families to have a child until well into their twenties because it was well-known that child birth is extremely dangerous for young women. Humans are the only animals to have this problem because we have the biggest skulls out of all the primates. Women's hips can only get so wide to compensate.

Incels started the claim that 13-year-olds are "fertile" because they're pedophiles trying to hide their pedophilia. Most 13 year olds cannot give birth without a team of doctors, or they would die the old-fashioned way of internal hemorrhaging while their baby suffocates in the birth canal. You ever read that most women used to die in childbirth? That was before modern medicine made _C-sections _extremely safe to have. Your argument is the dumbest argument.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> You ever read


That shit's for normies, bro.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 15, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again: pedophilia is an attraction to prepubescent children.
> 
> Some of the cases she talks about here are not incidents of pedophilia but rather hebephilia or ephebophilia (an attraction to children on the cusp of/in the midst of puberty and attraction to children just out of puberty). In some cases, it's even teleiophilia (attraction to sexually mature children - ie: 16/17 year olds).
> 
> ...


Great points. Further, to quote Russell Greer "The state is controlling my destiny and my penis".

IS THAT OK?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> Great points. Further, to quote Russell Greer "The state is controlling my destiny and my penis".


Where's my government-issue child bride? What do I pay taxes for, anyways?


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 15, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> Great points. Further, to quote Russell Greer "The state is controlling my destiny and my penis".
> 
> IS THAT OK?


>resident forum Muslim wants to fuck teenagers.
 Why can't you people be civilized?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> >resident forum Muslim wants to fuck teenagers.


Resident a-log screeches autistically over a difference of opinion.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Aug 15, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> >resident forum Muslim wants to fuck teenagers.
> Why can't you people be civilized?


Now now, be nice. He was really traumatized to learn that his sister and his mother (same person) was raped to death by US Marines.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 15, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> This is a lie, easily provable, Ralph groomed Nora, she was underage when they met, and she was underage when he travelled to the UK to have sex with her


Unless she was under 16 the relevant US law doesn't protect her. The very small non-homosexual pedophile contigent in the US Republican party made very sure of that.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 15, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> Unless she was under 16 the relevant US law doesn't protect her. The very small non-homosexual pedophile contigent in the US Republican party made very sure of that.


Dare I say, based?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Aug 15, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Dare I say, based?


Simply American, sir.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 15, 2021)

Every fucking time, the pedos swarm in here trying to convince everyone that it's really not a big deal. They WANT to be fucked! It's for reproduction!

Except you don't want kids with them, you duplicitous fucks, you want sexual gratification.


----------



## Jester69 (Aug 15, 2021)

The guy who made this thread is a discord user who flirted with and sent dick pics  to Adezero. "Simp Wars" is a thread on lolcow he co-wrote, so he's just here to shill his troll op. He's a real schizocow and will call into livestreams and start reading poems or burst into song. He's the guy Gator argues with on Twitter and he is very proud of that fact.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Aug 15, 2021)

Jester69 said:


> The guy who made this thread is a discord user who flirted with and sent dick pics  to Adezero. "Simp Wars" is a thread on lolcow he co-wrote, so he's just here to shill his troll op. He's a real schizocow and will call into livestreams and start reading poems or burst into song. He's the guy Gator argues with on Twitter and he is very proud of that fact.



Ok, but what does that have to do with this thread? He can masturbate on door handles for all I care, as long as his thread is well written and the stuff he posts isn't insane crap/gibberish/lies and so on.


----------



## Jester69 (Aug 15, 2021)

Zeva_Adom said:


> Ok, but what does that have to do with this thread? He can masturbate on door handles for all I care, as long as his thread is well written and the stuff he posts isn't insane crap/gibberish/lies and so on.


It's a troll op. It's made up garbage about Suit Youself, the guy who made 3d animations of Jim streams and who really isn't interesting to anyone beyond that, except to the schizocow Eli. If you really want to see the most exhausting and shittily written trite bullshit I would suggest trying to read "Simp Wars," the thread on lolcow (a Kiwi Farms clone website except ten times worse and dead) the OP cowrote. I think it's the most schizophrenic thread I've ever seen. It acts like a Kiwi Farms thread on Cog, Suit Yourself and Earjuice (All 3 in one thread!) and primarily focuses on how these people got catfished. Bizarrely at the end there's a segment dedicated to how much the OP dislikes @Perspicacity that is just as long as any individual person mentioned. The whole thread reads just like this OP and is a confusing mess.

At the end of the day this is a nothingburger of epic proportions that this schizocow is trying to sensationalize out of embarrassment that they sent a dick pic  to Adezero. I guess nothing turns Eli on more than knowing Ade has eaten Ethan Ralph's ass.

The reason I mention the dick pic thing is that this schizo will delete all his accounts and go AWOL for a month every time you mention it, before sneaking on a livestream to get more notoriety as an epic troll. He gets giddy whenever someone gives him attention or mentions him, so when Gator said "is this Eli?" he creamed his pants and was bragging on discord for weeks. He will regularly get autistics to tell e-celebs "Eli says hello" or "Eli sends his regards," in order to satisfy this need for attention.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 15, 2021)

Jester69 said:


> It's a troll op. It's made up garbage about Suit Youself, the guy who made 3d animations of Jim streams and who really isn't interesting to anyone beyond that, except to the schizocow Eli. If you really want to see the most exhausting and shittily written trite bullshit I would suggest trying to read "Simp Wars," the thread OP cowrote. I think it's the most schizophrenic thread I've ever seen. It acts like a Kiwi Farms thread on Cog, Suit Yourself and Earjuice (All 3 in one thread!) and primarily focuses on how these people got catfished. Bizarrely at the end there's a segment dedicated to how much the OP dislikes @Perspicacity that is just as long as any individual person mentioned. The whole thread reads just like this OP and is a confusing mess.
> 
> At the end of the day this is a nothingburger of epic proportions that this schizocow is trying to sensationalize out of embarrassment that they sent a dick pic  to Adezero. I guess nothing turns Eli on more than knowing Ade has eaten Ethan Ralph's ass.
> 
> The reason I mention the dick pic thing is that this schizo will delete all his accounts and go AWOL for a month every time you mention it, before sneaking on a livestream to shill himself. He will regularly get autistics to tell e-celebs "Eli says hello" or "Eli sends his regards," to which I can only say "Ade has your dick pic, bro"


Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Aug 15, 2021)

They say imitation is the highest form of flattery, but I've never been an ass-kisser. I'm not even in the bathroom. Suit Yourself knew this.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Aug 16, 2021)

Resposting, RIP to the 23 hour data loss.

Suit has made a retraction:





Video archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Aug 16, 2021)

*Have to post this against since apparently all posts in the last 24 hours were deleted*

As it was previously pointed out, Suit Yourself has already published a video adressing this thread and what it unleashed...

However, before addressing this video it is necesary to clarify the time line since: The publication of this thread, Ethan Ralph sperging about it on twitter and Suit Yourself cluelessly reacting to the gunts tweets, all of it happened while Suit Yourself was still streaming (the same stream the clip that started this thread was taken from). The whole thing lasted for more than fucking 16 hours (splitted in to streams because of technical issues).
.
1. This time stamp corresponds to the clip in the thread, so please feel free to check it to validate that said clip was taken in contex. Additionally, from it I would like to once again highlight that Suit Yourself identified Ethan Ralph as the person who was grooming Faith Vickers when she was around his community (age 15-16 years old). One would expect he knows what he is talking about since as he said his own admins reported the issue to the authorities. Btw, nobody in chat "fed" Suit with any of this, he interacted with chat way later when he was made aware of the Gunts tweets.

https://youtu.be/c8XcVx4uafY?t=4529
.
2. Later the gunt would angrily react against Suit Yourself because of this thread.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/suit-...en-she-was-15-16-yo.97989/page-2#post-9747055
.
3. Someone in chat brings to Suits attention the angry tweets by the Gunt, this took place around the last hour of the second stream. Suit will cluelessly react to it as you will be able to tell in the following timestamps:

https://youtu.be/oA50dSdgFE4?t=14029
https://youtu.be/oA50dSdgFE4?t=15292





.
4. Suit Yourself clarification/retraction
a. Suit Yourself was not baited by chat to identify the gunt as faiths groomer. However, by the end of the second stream you could say he was baited by someone in chat to react to the gunts angry tweets.
b. Suit claims that "to his knowledge" he was "fed" information that Ralph groomed Faith Vickers (he never clarifies which is this source).
c. Suit says that "maybe" he did not choose his words correctly... I refer you all aback to the first link in this post.
d. Suit gives clearence to the gunt saying he does not know if he is a groomer and "probably" not a pedophile or if he is the groomer interacting with Faith Vickers when she was in his community. This is followed by Suit claiming that he (Suit) did not groomed Faith Vickers.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/suit-...en-she-was-15-16-yo.97989/page-6#post-9757946
.
.
CONCLUSION:
The way I see it regarding this retraction there are 2 possibilities:
1. Ethan Ralph groomed Faith Vickers as Suit said initially, once again you would expect Suit to be well informed about this since his admins took the grooming of Faith Vickers to the authorities back then (Suits claim). However, he decided to cuck to the gunt because he is a giant pussy.
OR
2. Suit Yourself tried to scapegoat Ethan Ralph since he would make the perfect sacrifice to the accusations of him grooming Faith Vickers.

Suit Yourself is as paranoid as irrelevant, through the years he has accumulated an army of enemies that goes from former paypigs/egirlfriends/eboyfriends to other content creators he was once friends with. His feuds last years, through which he will dig and make public all kind of personal information about them, some of them will react similarly to which Suit will claim victimhood just to itensify his obsession against them while leading a little army of paypig degenerates. Most notably hypa, who he accused of doxing him to one of his current "main enemies" QoS (which triggered the Simp Wars), Suit forgets to mention that way before this doxing happened (which he frequently qualifies as unconcequential to him) he doxed hypa and leaked all kinds of personal information about her which his degenerates used to harrass her... His suspicious behaviour with respect to underage Faith Vickers, which was exposed in her thread and furthermore said posts were the cause for Matthew Vickers to call Suit out as a creep is one of the main attack points his detractors keep hammering against him. He has tried to get clereance from this by claiming that Matthew Vickers apologized privatly to him, of which he has never shown any evidence whatsoever (for those who know about the Simp Wars)...

So this could have well been another attempt by Suit Yourself to get rid of the suspicion of him grooming Faith Vickers. Once again if his admins took the case to the court, Suit Yourself should know by now who were behind the "pedo ring" as currently it is on his best interest to expose him.


----------



## Cow Poly (Aug 16, 2021)

Ralph got utterly btfo’d by Eli twice in one day. Gunt-chimping season is upon us… and the alogs are here to savor every drop of nectar. Mmmmmmm… this nectar is so good!…. Why.. it’s just like Mammy used to make.


----------



## Keranu (Aug 16, 2021)

When the FUCK did we allow pedophiles in this subforum, aside from Ralph and Gator's sock accounts.


----------



## veri (Aug 19, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> You would want to have the youngest sexually mature mate possible in order to ensure the success of your genes.



we’re not living in the 15th century where you have to have as many children as possible because half of them will die from illness. there is no shortage of age appropriate women for ethan ralph, but the problem for him is they’re all mature enough and have the life experience to know he should be avoided.

you think when he first saw faith the thought that crossed his mind was how fertile and sexually mature she was? he would go out of his way to mention her age as if it were a key detail about her that everyone needed to know.


----------



## Born in Summer (Aug 19, 2021)

Even if the age thing wasn't a problem, Ethan Ralph is still a shit partner who abandoned his child and baby momma to fuck around with a horse-faced pedo.
Never forget that the forums were the first people to know the child's sex before he did.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 19, 2021)

Exorbital Columnations said:


> Where's my government-issue child bride? What do I pay taxes for, anyways?


My man you need to get your ass over to Afghanistan asap. They will give you your mandated bride. State enforced heterosexuality over there with the Taliban.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 21, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> *Have to post this against since apparently all posts in the last 24 hours were deleted*
> 
> As it was previously pointed out, Suit Yourself has already published a video adressing this thread and what it unleashed...
> 
> ...


Now I know why I unsubbed from Suit before he got banned.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 7, 2021)

HE IS BACK FROM THE GRAVE FOLKS!




This is not Gunt related, however this thread triggered a series of events that might well start SWII (Simp Wars 2)!!! I would like to briefly comment on all these recent developments.(edited)
.
*1. Matthew Vickers email regarding Suit Yourself*

This email was a game changer, since to save face Suit has been claiming for months that Mr. Vickers contacted him and "apologized" (check video bellow). However, he has never provided any evidence of this or expanded on what he meant exactly by "apologized"  (clearly the implication was that Mr. Vickers apologized because of what he wrote about Suit in his website regarding his interaction with his underaged daughter some years ago). Well, now we know from Mr. Vickers letter (see bellow), that indeed they emailed each other, BUT MR. VICKERS STANDS WORD BY WORD BY WHAT HE SAID ABOUT SUIT IN HIS WEBSITE (calling him a creep), turns out there was an apology yes, Mr. Vickers apologized because of the angry tone of his initial email...




Your browser is not able to display this video.







.
*2. Hypa video addressing Suit's past attacks and the death of MandyG*
This was actually huge, it is the first time Hypa addressed directly Suit's allegations. For those interested in the Simp Wars, I encourage you to fully watch this video. I will highlight a few points of interest, but there is so much more to this:
- Just like Mr. Vickers in his letter, Hypa confirmed that Suit is a creep. Furthermore, she claimed that Suit got early access to the Gunt's revenge porn tape and was really aroused with it, so much he wanted to watch it with her. All things considered this paints Suit in a bad light, but this would also expose him once again as a liar! Because according to Hypa, back then Suit was fully aware the chick in said revenge porn was the same minor involved in the "pedo-ring" and whom Suit gave "adult advice" some years ago. HOWEVER, according to Suit's claim (after he leaked his DMs with Faith), he had no idea who this girl was or her relation with the Gunt. Which means that HYPA EXPOSED CREEPY SUIT IN ANOTHER CREEPY LIE!!!

- Suit has mentioned in stream that ultimately his dox made public by QoS has been inconsequential to him irl, he "brags" about not having any information of his real persona in the internet, because he is a literal boomer. Well, Hypa did not only ratify that she did not facilitate his dox to anyone, but that if she really wanted, she could dox him for real. Since she not only knows Suit's parents (which whom he still lives with) but she also has his DP. Hypa pointed out that assuming Suit gave her the pdf with his dox, that would have happened 8 hours before Suit broke with her. This is of course very suspicious, specially if you take into account that Suit is known at least once before for weaponizing his dox for sympathy (years ago he tweeted his face dox after claiming Tonka was threatening to dox him).

- Hypa exposed the actual simp (other than Suit) in this saga, Sorc. Even for those informed about the Simp Wars, you might ask yourself, SORC WHO?. Sorc was a former cohost in Hejas together with Skullkid (for whom he currently cohost). According to Hypa, Sorc was unironically in love with her, but she rejected him because she was interested in someone unrelated to this drama (still unknown). So considering his proximity with Skullkid, it is very likely that Sorc lied out of spite, for example the whole "hypa has 5 simps" narrative and other attacks to her persona. Skullkid motivation was more transparent, basically he wants to live out of being a zceleb and he saw having a show attacking people who can actually fight back (like PPP. the Gunt, Cuck, etc...) as a terrible idea (he prefers to make fun of random retards), plus he is clueless about the lore of any of them.

- Hypa briefly commented about MandyG's alleged death, she got very emotional and angry towards Suit.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWY6OoCqHzw
.
*3. A couple points with respect to MandyGs death*
- I would like to point out that the whole "MandyG has faked her death twice before" narrative, comes from proven liars like Suit Yourself and Metokur Fembot/Queen of Bantz (this guy does not only lies about his gender, but also about him being a couple). No evidence about this has ever been provided. Why not produce said evidence though? If under the excuse that "once she is dead it is not doxing anymore" they doxed her real name, facebook and other stuff...

So far, the best we have found is someone with a similar irl name to MandyG (she is not MandyG though) who works at a funerary, who has memed about her death in Facebook before:




.
- Before this thread, there was another significant event with respect to the Simp Wars. Someone leaked Earjuice early DMs with Suit Yourself with respect to the Hypa situation. Once again, it is a must watch for those of us interested! Among other things you will learn about:

- Suit becoming increasingly paranoid (his motivation was obviously to run damage control regarding Hypa) and Earjuice acting like a woman (involving himself in gay drama and giving the gayest advices).

- Suit confesing that he actually doxed Hypa (her identity and other details like she being a menopause single mother) to his community apparently after she stopped paypigging for him (this happened months before QoS doxed Suit). A community that was actively harassing her (with Suit's approval), which lead Hypa to look for help in Hejas.

- However, I would like to highlight Earjuice's gay, cuck, simp, soyboy advice he gave to Suit using his erelationship with MandyG as an example. I think, it is not necessary to mention how much weakness this projects. This was Earjuice opening himself to Suit, exposing his weakest side, with the expectation that it would help Suit salvage his erelationship with Hypa.
Whelp that was just the stupidest of ideas and it explains so much:

* At some point during the Simp Wars, Creepy Suit, Cuck, Manbot and Omegon shifted their attacks towards MandyG. It was not only the cope about the "age catfishing", but her appearance in general, they also dug as much as they could on her past, allegedly "exposing" previous and current relationships (some of which she claimed were stalkers she was hiding from), calling her a pedo in tweets (because of a fake claim they later acknowledged in Cucks show) and finally make an on going show out of her death.

* It is my belief that these attacks on MandyG were what forced Earjuice to capitulate, cuck all the way to Suit (who was already exposed as a creep and a retard who got catfished) which disappointed his closest friends, leading to the destruction of Hejas.











Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



.
*4. EARJUICE IS BACK!!!*
- Was gay and boring like usual. Briefly mentioned Suit and ratified that MandyG was dead. 
>Hey Earjuice no need to cuck anymore she is dead, you could say the people to whom you cucked contributed to her death...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCbIDJSiq_M
.
5. Suit bottom of the barrel enemies (Mark Davis, Drama LLama, QoS, Toxic Angel (former friend of Suit until Hypa's video) etc...) are using this information to attack him. More notoriously QoS, however being the clueless meth head retard she is... well watch it for yourselves:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xl2kggGprE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvHYccgNw94

This one is an example of Toxics Angel current crusade against Suit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN0oeFCZPo0
.
.
.
Meanwhile Suit remains silent, but we expect him and his associates (Cuck, Metokur Manbot and Omegon) to counter attack soon. It seems they claimed victory too early!
https://twitter.com/NothingButCog/status/1433096345120874498
Archive link








						The Cognificent on Twitter: "No, I pointed out how people like yourse…
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 08:35:59 UTC




					archive.fo
				




https://twitter.com/AlisterMycroft9/status/1427288261991542790
Archive link








						Alister Mycroft on Twitter: "You know I'd never thought I'd say this,…
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 08:37:49 UTC




					archive.fo
				




https://twitter.com/NothingButCog/status/1427289912789794824
Archive link








						The Cognificent on Twitter: "Who? Like literally who? Can you point m…
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 08:40:17 UTC




					archive.fo
				






			https://twitter.com/NothingButCog/status/1434534129715097602
		

Archive link








						The Cognificent on Twitter: "Lol is he back? Trying to rebuild HEJAS?…
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 08:40:41 UTC




					archive.fo
				






			https://twitter.com/FuroridaNoMaya/status/1434786736895373313?s=19
		

Archive link








						Metokur Fembot on Twitter: "Hm I've not seen your latest stream @Suit…
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 08:40:50 UTC




					archive.fo
				






			https://twitter.com/Suit_2021/status/1434787540901318662
		

Archive link








						Sᴜɪᴛ Yᴏᴜʀsᴇʟғ on Twitter: "Not replying to people lying or twisting t…
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 08:44:20 UTC




					archive.fo
				






			https://twitter.com/Suit_2021/status/1434787684694691840
		

Archive link








						Sᴜɪᴛ Yᴏᴜʀsᴇʟғ on Twitter: "Of course you are interested in drama. But…
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 08:41:17 UTC




					archive.fo
				







*SIMPWARS II HAS JUST STARTED! OR NOT LOL*
.

.
PS: finally I would like to share how i believe this all started: 
Suit had a worse previous erelationship (likely because of his own insanity again) with "Bev" (check pedo ring leaks with Faith Vickers). He made Hypa his new imaginary gf, but Robert the catfish did not approve of her (maybe he is in love with Suit, as he is still donating to him, amounts like $400 according to Earjuice last show). So he made public to Suit for the first time "his" photos (Melany's, the woman he was impersonating) and became more sexually flirty with Suit, clearly aiming to make him break with Hypa, which was a total sucess. To this day Suit is still trying to contact the real Melany to "protect" her from the "Hejas crew", while keeping Robert as one of his biggest paypigs, threatening him to expose him to his family if he does not facilitate his contact with Melany or stops paypigging.

Suit being the paranoid hobo he is, turned the whole thing into a witch hunt against hypa after she stopped paypigging. Once he noticed she went to Earjuice for help, he tried to run damage control, while still trying to get rid of her from this sphere of the internet. Suit was especially paranoid of Earjuice alleged connection with Plate Gang (dinnerware connection), which would lead to Suit enacting the most autistic plan ever, after Earjuice basically told him in DMs that if he ever had any evidence of Hypa doing something scketchy, he would basically disavow her.

So 8 hours before Suit formally announced him breaking with Hypa, he shared with her in DMs the pdf with his dox. Later, he did the same with QoS through a Google Drive link. This time line could be clarified if Queen of Spade was not a literal meth head sperg who makes no fucking sense ever (which made QoS, Suits perfect target to ensure his dox would be public through that PDF).

Once QoS predictably made Suits dox public (after Suit doxed her underage daughter, a bunch of people barely related to her, etc..), Suit contacted Earjuice in DMs finally with his "evidence" of Hypa being malicious. Now all that was left for Suit's master plan was Earjuice to disavow her... He refused to and by doing so, THE SIMP WARS STARTED!!!
(This is all under the assumption Hypa did not share the PDF with anyone)


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 8, 2021)

That's really fucking gay. Just all of that post. Not you specifically @The Gunts Ex-Partner, you're aaaaalright, just the content itself.  This is what stupid people do when they think they're being smart.

I also have to ask that if there's all this diddling going on, why did nobody go to the police or the chicks parents?


----------



## SandyCat (Sep 8, 2021)

If this is true that explains why he keeps calling josh a pedo, its all projection


----------



## Easterling (Sep 8, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> If this is true that explains why he keeps calling josh a pedo, its all projection


The soph clip itself its pretty damning


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 8, 2021)

I hope Suit and the gang are in some kind of watchlist at the very least.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Sep 8, 2021)

Holy fuck this thread brought out the creepers.

I don’t know what to make of any of this. If those messages are authentic, it actually looks like Suit Yourself was grooming Faith. Who calls an underage girl “attractive?” Highly sus IMO.

As for Ralph, I think we need to hear from Faith re when they actually started talking. Matt Vickers says she didn’t talk to Ralph before 18, but he might have based that on incomplete information.


----------



## Nigella (Sep 8, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Holy fuck this thread brought out the creepers.
> 
> I don’t know what to make of any of this. If those messages are authentic, it actually looks like Suit Yourself was grooming Faith. Who calls an underage girl “attractive?” Highly sus IMO.
> 
> As for Ralph, I think we need to hear from Faith re when they actually started talking. Matt Vickers says she didn’t talk to Ralph before 18, but he might have based that on incomplete information.



just because you got molested doesn't mean that everyone is a pedo. Also, he is obviously just trying to boost her self esteem by lying to her about being attractive.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Sep 8, 2021)

If i





#KillAllPedos said:


> Holy fuck this thread brought out the creepers.
> 
> I don’t know what to make of any of this. If those messages are authentic, it actually looks like Suit Yourself was grooming Faith. Who calls an underage girl “attractive?” Highly sus IMO.
> 
> As for Ralph, I think we need to hear from Faith re when they actually started talking. Matt Vickers says she didn’t talk to Ralph before 18, but he might have based that on incomplete information.


I remember correctly, Matt said this with extreme certainty that there was no was Ralph talked to her when she was 17. I guess whether you believe that it not is up for debate. But either he knows something he hasn't shared or he has been bamboozled to a massive degree


----------



## MWV (Sep 8, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Holy fuck this thread brought out the creepers.
> 
> I don’t know what to make of any of this. If those messages are authentic, it actually looks like Suit Yourself was grooming Faith. Who calls an underage girl “attractive?” Highly sus IMO.
> 
> As for Ralph, I think we need to hear from Faith re when they actually started talking. Matt Vickers says she didn’t talk to Ralph before 18, but he might have based that on incomplete information.


It’s clear to me, given Faith’s current disposition on matters, that if she had any other legal “ammunition” that would play to her benefit, she would use it.

As for the question of grooming, people like Gator come to mind, and since I know that he reads here, he can consider this a direct challenge (though I doubt he is up to the task). The focus for someone like Gator and the subject of “grooming” is inexorably focused on legal versus illegal, while, with the same vigor, avoiding the discussion of right versus wrong.

Suppose that a 19 year old is dating a 17 year old. They started dating when he was a junior (16) and she was a freshman (14). This is not uncommon in high school (or at least it wasn’t in my day). No one would question this relationship as wrong or illegal. Fast forward three years with the same relationship. You would be hard pressed to say the relationship was “wrong,” but even without sex being involved, most states will have laws that punish the 19 year old “normal” boyfriend/girlfriend stuff. Move one year into the future, and a 20 year old is dating an 18 year old, we’re right back to legal and “not wrong” (all of our independent takes on pre-marital sex notwithstanding).

Let’s take a different COMPLETELY THEORETICAL relationship between, let’s say, a 33 year old man and a 17 year old girl. Most rational members of western culture would hold that this relationship is both illegal AND morally wrong. Move ahead 1 year on both parties. Now there’s a 34 year old dating an 18 year old. Perfectly legal. It is this realm that Gator and his like-minded ilk must focus, because they cannot answer the following question:

What is the functional difference (functional meaning emotional, physical, experiential, etc.) difference between a 17 year old girl and an 18 year old girl? Gator and his ilk will not answer the question (heaven knows I’ve asked them to) because they know that the answer is that there is practically no difference between the two. Anyone with half of a functioning brain knows that “legal” does not necessarily equivocate with “right” and “illegal” does not necessarily equivocate with “wrong.” It’s not a perfect world and there is no such thing as a perfect system. The slime of the Earth utilize these necessary imperfections to get what they want, especially when what they want is wrong.

There is nothing right about a 34 year old man seeking a relationship with an 18 year old girl, anymore than a 33 year old man seeking a relationship with a 17 year old girl. Both situations are equally abhorrent, though only one situation is illegal. Both situations have a power/maturity/experience imbalance that necessarily requires "grooming," to establish and foster a relationship, unless the 34/35 year old is radically mentally challenged to the point where he finds enough in common with the 17/18 year old that such establishment and fostering occurs naturally.  And so the only two options available in such a situations are that the older party is either a "groomer" or "mental midget." 

As this relates to Suit: there is no situation where a man my age should be anonymously communicating with girls in that age range...regardless of whether they are the age of consent or not. Common sense should spell out the bad optics. Does it mean that anyone was trying to groom anyone? I can’t answer that because there wasn’t enough of an opportunity (in Faith’s communications with Suit) to develop the requisite pattern and time that I would define as grooming. Were the communications inappropriate? In my opinion, the answer is an obvious yes. I know that Suit disagrees with me. I know that he’s tried (and failed) to justify this behavior and one of his “friends” has e-mailed me directly to come to his defense. Nothing said to me yet has swayed my opinion on the matter.

As this relates to Gator: hey, champ. If you ever want to have an actual conversation on the matter and defend your position, I’m not hard to reach.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Sep 8, 2021)

Nigella said:


> just because you got molested doesn't mean that everyone is a pedo. Also, he is obviously just trying to boost her self esteem by lying to her about being attractive.


I know I'm responding to a troll post, but it bears mentioning for any socially desperate people reading this: in general, adults shouldn't be privately socializing/corresponding with people whom they know to be minors, aside from family members, etc. It's a bad idea. At best it shows poor judgment. Just make friends with someone else. 

Setting that aside, it doesn't look like Faith was complaining about being ugly. The comment about her being attractive was unsolicited, and judging from Faith's reaction, struck her as odd. A guy calling a girl “attractive” is like saying “I’d fuck you.” It's different from, for example, a dad telling his daughter she's "pretty" or "beautiful." So while I wouldn't accuse Suit Yourself of being a pedo necessarily (and I don't condone throwing that accusation around lightly), it was pretty bad judgment to send messages like that to a kid. Just calling it as I see it.


ScrappyLobsterchu said:


> If i I remember correctly, Matt said this with extreme certainty that there was no was Ralph talked to her when she was 17. I guess whether you believe that it not is up for debate. But either he knows something he hasn't shared or he has been bamboozled to a massive degree


That's why I'd be interested in hearing what Faith has to say about it. She would know better than anyone . She may have had a reason to minimize or obscure the origins of her relationship with Gunt previously. She may not have even realized at the time that Ethan was buttering her up to get guntfucked. But now ostensibly she has no such reason. It may be the case that Ethan began talking with Faith in a "friendly" way before she was 18 (grooming), but began pursuing her in earnest after she came of age. Or perhaps Ethan waited patiently until she was 18 to make his move. All we want is the truth. So IMO Faith should make a solemn statement addressing this issue.


----------



## veri (Sep 8, 2021)

> She may have had a reason to minimize or obscure the origins of her relationship with Gunt previously. She may not have even realized at the time that Ethan was buttering her up to get guntfucked.



exactly, people seem to forget that grooming includes the very beginning of talking them up and getting them to let their guard down. i remember gunt saying on stream that he messaged faith during his divorce with nora. i don’t remember exactly when that was (would google but then remembered that ralph is a nobody) but it could’ve very well been when faith was underage. 

still fucked and creepy either way as well as the rest of the “she’s finally 18” people


----------



## RichardRApe (Sep 8, 2021)

> As this relates to Gator: hey, champ. If you ever want to have an actual conversation on the matter and defend your position, I’m not hard to reach.


"Like I would stoop down to your level and roll around in the mud on the issue of what's legal and what's right. Nothing dries up a teenager's pussy faster than 'Oh, MORALITY!' I'm far too busy doing research on the next episode of the wildly successful Anime Boomer Podcast where I'll be talking to tens of people to debate you on this."


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 8, 2021)

> As this relates to Gator: hey, champ. If you ever want to have an actual conversation on the matter and defend your position, I’m not hard to reach.


wtf gator was groomed too? @MWV Now on a serious note, from what PPP has said about his interactions with Andy Warski. Ralph is alone on this issue, that nobody actually believes Ethan was doing the right thing grooming a 17 year old.


----------



## MWV (Sep 8, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> wtf gator was groomed too? @MWV Now on a serious note, from what PPP has said about his interactions with Andy Warski. Ralph is alone on this issue, that nobody actually believes Ethan was doing the right thing grooming a 17 year old.


Just to be clear, I did not say that either of them defended anyone grooming a 17 year old.  I was simply illustrating that both Gator and Warski have defended a relationship between a 34 year old man and an 18 year old girl using the legality of the relationship to equivocate it as right.  Gator has done this very recently on Twitter.  My assertion, and I invite either Gator or Warski  (both of them have been too afraid to engage me to this point) to correct my assertion, is that a 34 year old and 18 year old are only in a relationship in two situations: 

1) The 34 year old groomed the 18 year old 
2) The 34 year old is mentally retarded


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 8, 2021)

For anyone wanting to quote Vickers big post, you can use this:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/suit-...en-she-was-15-16-yo.97989/reply?quote=9936086


----------



## Null (Sep 8, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> For anyone wanting to quote Vickers big post, you can use this:


You do not need to embed massive posts in duplicate to say fucking nothing.


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 8, 2021)

Null said:


> You do not need to embed massive posts in duplicate to say fucking nothing.


Wait, is the missing reply and quote shit a feature then? Above a certain character limit it removes those options?


----------



## Null (Sep 8, 2021)

By way, to answer @MWV's question, all of them will claim fucking 18 year olds is based because they look better. If pressed, they will default to fertility and say that women are meant to be married off to older men, usually as young as 14. They will claim that historically this was the case, even though Victoria era records show that same age marriages were the norm back then.


This answer is contingent on it being about Ralph, Dick, or someone they like. If someone they don't like is 19 and talking to a 17 year old, then they are a pædophile, clearly.


There is no point trying to catch these people out on hypocrisy. They know they are completely duplicitous and they don't care. Their friends don't care because they have mutual business interests. Their fans don't care because they are retards.

To document every time the Gunt has contradicted himself, you'd need a hundred people, an entire website, and several thousand pages of content to get maybe half of the dumb shit he says on paper. It's an exercise of futility. It's easier just to call him a little queer with a man purse eating plain beef at the golden corral and laugh.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Sep 8, 2021)

Gunt Gang Gang , Grope Gang


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 8, 2021)

@MWV Ill tell you the difference. 
34 year old man + 18 year old: Creep, but acceptable.
33 year old man + 17 year old: that’s a fucking pedophile, deserving of an ass-kicking or worse.
Welcome back btw… how are the gayops going? Working as well as you expected? We can see you standing behind Faith, rubbing your hands together while she talks to autists on Facebook… we don’t need a camera for that.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 9, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> @MWV Ill tell you the difference.
> 34 year old man + 18 year old: Creep, but acceptable.
> 33 year old man + 17 year old: that’s a fucking pedophile, deserving of an ass-kicking or worse.
> Welcome back btw… how are the gayops going? Working as well as you expected? We can see you standing behind Faith, rubbing your hands together while she talks to autists on Facebook… we don’t need a camera for that.


Dude, you should relax


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 9, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> Dude, you should relax


You guys think it's ok for him to just come here and ejaculate eceleb bullshit all over the board?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome @MVW.


----------



## Sewer Midget (Sep 9, 2021)

Back when I was 18, I would have agreed that a 34 year old dating an 18 year old was okay, due to projecting my own ability to relate with girls of my own age to a hypothetical man of that older age. It doesn't take very many years of life past that age to have enough life experience to be put off by the idea of dating an 18 year old - the age of seniors in high school or first semester college freshmen - and you certainly should be put off by that idea well before the age of 34.

I think the major two reasons people support Ralph and Dick on this is that they are either dumb kids in their late teens and early 20's who have yet to develop enough of a life experience gap with the average 18 year old to understand the perversity of a 34 year old dating an 18 year old, or like Ralph and Dick, they themselves are underdeveloped man children, who are still left in a state of arrested development near that age.

Really, this is a great issue to filter out the inexperienced and malformed from those whose opinions you take seriously.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 9, 2021)

@MWV good luck bro you don't want to challenge THE GatorGamer, the Gaydur Army is nothing to sneer at. I know you'll see the light eventually, just get it over with and buy your Gatortime mug like the rest of us.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Sep 9, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> I dunno about this. While I can believe that Faith was being groomed by older men, I'll need to see some hard proof that Ralph was doing it. Plus if he really was grooming her, you'd think she would've revealed it after he leaked their sex tape.





Oliveoil said:


> Yeah, I don't know about this suit person.
> I am here for the SPERGERY from Ralph though.
> He was good boi tonight which was boring.





heathercho said:


> I would say a 15-17 y/o cannot be groomed, but Faith is a retard and at 40, she will absolutely be able to be groomed.
> 
> Either way, she's right, she was old enough to know what she was doing, I can't see how this is a big gotcha.
> It doesn't mean Ralph isn't a creep, but she was hardly a child.





ddlloo said:


> Yeah this smells like bs. What he says in the clip doesn't entirely match up with what those messages said (also holy fuck my man why did you constantly try to drag a kid into talking about your own relationship drama that was fucking weird). And unless I missed something he never says HOW he ascertained Ralph is the phantom groomer from 2 years ago, which is a pretty key piece of information I would have thought.
> 
> I think the dumb fuck just put two and two together and came up with five. Or maybe it's malicious, because Ralph is a cunt that invites that type of treatment.





Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Holy heck imagine living in a shithole where the government says it's illegal to fuck 16 years old girls





heathercho said:


> Yeah, all this moralizing about grooming a 16 year old is pretty dumb when it's legal just about everywhere normal.


As our filthy European friends (who come from countries that are so shit and garbage they have to share a globohomo currency with Germany in order to feed economic migrant) are keen to remind us that 17 years old isn’t that bad.

Please remember that you were defending Ethan Oliver Ralph.

If we were to flip the tables and this alligation was about Null with only 1/10 of the evidence provided in this OP, Ralph would chimp out on Twitter putting josh on blast and have T-shirts made of it by the end of the week.

Ralph is such a predictable white nigger that I honestly believe I could make a Twitter account right now, no profile pic, no info and just tweet at Ralph’s saying that I was 17 and josh hit me up for nudes or whatever and Ralph would make about 20 live streams and 10 billion tweets about this “exclusive” scoop he has.

Ralph deserves zero benefit of the doubt.

We all know he would never give that to anyone who participates in the Kiwi farms.


----------



## LordOdin (Sep 9, 2021)

@Trigger Me Timbers I mean you are in the same country as california you don't get to make that argument. But in a more serious matter i can't speak for the others i will however say him dating faith 18 or 17 does not make him a pedophile. The Soph stream that however makes the claim a lot more justified.

@FuzzMushr00m No gatortime Tee you should hang from a tree.

@MWV Morally wrong for the 30 whatever year old yes, but let's be reasonable here Faith is a legal adult it's not just Ralph grooming she has some screws loose too.


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome back @MWV glad your able to get your story out there. Regardless of any indiscretions an 18 year old might make at that age nobody deservers what happened to her.


----------



## MWV (Sep 9, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> @MWV Ill tell you the difference.
> 34 year old man + 18 year old: Creep, but acceptable.
> 33 year old man + 17 year old: that’s a fucking pedophile, deserving of an ass-kicking or worse.
> Welcome back btw… how are the gayops going? Working as well as you expected? We can see you standing behind Faith, rubbing your hands together while she talks to autists on Facebook… we don’t need a camera for that.





Cow Poly said:


> You guys think it's ok for him to just come here and ejaculate eceleb bullshit all over the board?


I won’t bother addressing how over-the-top stupid that response is, because frankly I think anyone here can figure it out—though equivocating “creepy” and “acceptable” is a new one for me. However, there is something I find vastly more interesting:

1) Accusations of me seeking “clout” or “eceleb status” despite being predominantly silent.
2) Accusations of me running gayops and pulling all of Faith’s strings suggesting she has no agency of her own.
3) Defending a relationship between a 34 year old man and 18 year old girl as “acceptable.”
4) Very angry anytime I post on Kiwi Farms.

I’ve seen one of two of these things from a few people here and there. But there’s only one person I know that has publicly and privately done all four.

Fascinating.



LordOdin said:


> Morally wrong for the 30 whatever year old yes, but let's be reasonable here [random 18 year old] is a legal adult it's not just [random 30 whatever year old] grooming she has some screws loose too.


You're not wrong. In fact, the young ladies with "loose screws" seem to be the most vulnerable in the completely hypothetical situation I spoke about, and much more vulnerable to predation than a young lady whose head is in the right place. 

This reinforces the logical fallacy that arises when one justifies a relationship based solely on age of consent--which is nothing more than a line drawn in the sand, because there HAS to be one.  But is a girl of 17 less morally responsible for her own actions than a girl of 18?  Certainly not.  However, neither of them are any less a victim of grooming--one has just been groomed illegally, and only because of that arbitrary line in the sand that separates 17 from 18.

IMO, an 18 year old girl who willingly consents to a romantic relationship with a mid-thirties man necessarily has a screw loose.  The interesting questions that arise are:

1) Does that loose screw make the girl more or less responsible for her poor decisions?
2) Does that loose screw make the mid-thirties man more or less of a groomer?


----------



## LordOdin (Sep 9, 2021)

@MWV
The questions you pose are certainly interesting. I'll answer it how i see them.

1 To me it depends on how loose the screw is. Some of the stuff she did i feel is not easily forgiveable and in my personal opnion you where to lenient with Faith's internet behaviour.

2 If the screw loose is an argument against Faith's responsibility that excuse can be used for the the 4'1 host of the killstream as well. I feel they both bear responsibility for their actions.

I will admit it's different for you as her father but from a third party's perspective Faith is very manipulative as well and grooming insinuates she's completely innocent. So to me is it is she groomed or did she willingly pursue Ralph for alternative reasons be it E fame or getting a rise out of you.

I will add i don't mean to insinuate she deserved how she was treated by gunt and may and i do hape baby xander is doing well. (Still would've preferred the name Josh to piss off gunty tho come on we should've gotten a middle name)


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Sep 9, 2021)

@MVW earlier around the fall of 2020 you sent a tweet out to Ralph that you found something that would get him in trouble? Was it the incident in cali where diddler dax and the gunt was feeding her alcohol?


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 9, 2021)

@MWV its just amazing to me that you don’t see how your behavior and love of upcummies makes you no different from Ralph. As for your insinuation I “equivocated” creepy and acceptable you should note the conjunction “but” used in between my words.
When you assume I’m angry or imply that I’m guntguarding… it only shows how heavily autistic you are. 
*Keep acting smug though; It always goes well on the Internet! *


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 9, 2021)

More like Treat Yourself (to some underage pussy).


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Sep 9, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Holy fuck this thread brought out the creepers.
> 
> I don’t know what to make of any of this. If those messages are authentic, it actually looks like Suit Yourself was grooming Faith. Who calls an underage girl “attractive?” Highly sus IMO.
> 
> As for Ralph, I think we need to hear from Faith re when they actually started talking. Matt Vickers says she didn’t talk to Ralph before 18, but he might have based that on incomplete information.


It sure comes across like that. Anyway, even if Matthew, Faith and Hypa won't call him pedo, they all agree that he is a creep.

As for your gunt question, this is what Faith had to say on that matter (keep in mind her birthday is on Sept. 5th, don't know which year though):




.
@MWV glad to see you around sir! BTW it was fucking based you served the gunt the same day of Faith's birthday, while being armed in Vegas 
Unfortunately that is to be expected from Gaytor (@GatorTime on twitter, he is currently ban evading). The guy is a morbidly obese loser in his early 30s, product of a broken home, who masturbates to cartoons of underaged children. He will say whatever pleases his gunted master, who pays him $300 a month.
Maybe, the moment he loses his anonymity, he will start acting like an adult.



As for the topic of that creep Suit Yourself, I would like to bring to your attention the testimony of an ex of his (who he currently harasses), regarding Suit's sexual interest on the revenge porn the gunt leaked of your daughter, oh and he was fully aware back then that the girl in the revenge porn was the same minor who contacted him for help because of some fuckery in Suit's server, when she was 16yo:
https://youtu.be/eWY6OoCqHzw?t=8315
https://youtu.be/eWY6OoCqHzw?t=415
.
.
.
Now, on the topic of Suit! Robert, Suit's catfish himself (who Suit still keeps in his community, because he is a homo) has confirmed that he seduced Suit for 3 reasons
1. Hypa was not good for Suit
2. Suit was suicidal (baiting for sympathy)
3. ROBERT IS IN LOVE OF SUIT
https://twitter.com/RetroReviews27/status/1434627122329423884
Archive link








						Retro on Twitter: "… "
					

archived 7 Sep 2021 19:19:59 UTC




					archive.fo
				









.
.
PS: for those curious these are the caps of Suit's suicide baiting the catfish was talking about (this was likely done to ensure his community would disavow Hypa so he could get butt fucked by Robert the catfish).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT-jov6sFUc


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 10, 2021)

@MWV I see you last stopped by to give me a puzzle piece. You win I guess(??) you figured out I'm a sperg. ....
*BTW.... I warned you about being a smug fuck on the Internet.
Get Felted 





						/pol/ - Matt Vickers ---> COUSIN FUCKER - Politically Incorrect - 4chan
					

Matt Vickers ---> COUSIN FUCKER - "/pol/ - Politically Incorrect" is 4chan's board for discussing and debating politics and current events.




					boards.4chan.org
				



*


----------



## LurkTrawl (Sep 10, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> @MWV I see you last stopped by to give me a puzzle piece. You win I guess(??) you figured out I'm a sperg. ....
> *BTW.... I warned you about being a smug fuck on the Internet.
> Get Felted
> 
> ...


Pic in link:




I don't get what this document is supposed to prove, or really what it says, but I figured I'd put it in the thread so people don't have to go offsite to check it.


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 10, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Pic in link:
> View attachment 2525290
> 
> I don't get what this document is supposed to prove, or really what it says, but I figured I'd put it in the thread so people don't have to go offsite to check it.


TLDR: He's paying child support to his cousin that he fucked


----------



## LurkTrawl (Sep 10, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> TLDR: He's paying child support to his cousin that he fucked


Where is the proof that she's his cousin at? The court doc just shows some kind of family court proceedings.


----------



## MWV (Sep 10, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> @MWV I see you last stopped by to give me a puzzle piece. You win I guess(??) you figured out I'm a sperg. ....
> *BTW.... I warned you about being a smug fuck on the Internet.
> Get Felted
> 
> ...


My clearly young, very inexperienced, and seriously stupid friend.  It's hard not to be smug with people like you in the world.  Keep chasing this thread...I don't want to ruin it for you.  If you can't figure it out, hit me back, and I'll explain everything.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Sep 10, 2021)

@Cow Poly Why are you so mad, bro?


----------



## Iamthatis (Sep 12, 2021)

MWV said:


> My clearly young, very inexperienced, and seriously stupid friend.  It's hard not to be smug with people like you in the world.  Keep chasing this thread...I don't want to ruin it for you.  If you can't figure it out, hit me back, and I'll explain everything.


Well now we know where Fai Fai got her Histrionic personality disorder from.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 12, 2021)

MWV said:


> 1) The 34 year old groomed the 18 year old
> 2) The 34 year old is mentally retarded


When talking about Ethan Ralph, these two options are _not_ mutually exclusive.


----------



## The Gunts Ex-Partner (Oct 2, 2021)

Faith, Matthew Vickers and Hypa have all agreed that Suit Yourself is a creep who should not be around minors. However, they cannot confirm or deny if he is a pedophile. Well.. Robert the catfish did not only turn Suit into a homosexual but also into a *pedophile*!

According to Suit Yourself, Lexi (Robert the catfish) loves the Powerpuff Girls, he even identifies with Bubbles. So in order to seduce him, Suit posted on his server a gif of Bubbles getting raped, where Robert was supposed to be Bubbles and Suit the rapist. Read it by yourselves, it is fucking insanity:



This is a censored pic of the Bubbles gif (source: Simp Yourself youtube channel) Suit shared because he was horny for a man (who he still keeps in his community as someone of trust).



Suit Yourself using the "they are not real therefore no CP" also "they were created by magic"defence:



And he also pretends to be retarded...




.
.
So after being exposed, how has Suit Yourself reacted to this:
1. He set a bot that will delete the content of his general every 24h
2. He gave ownership of his server to someone else
3. He has hidden all his tweets, youtube and bitchute videos...












OH NO


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 2, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> View attachment 2590642
> Faith, Matthew Vickers and Hypa have all agreed that Suit Yourself is a creep who should not be around minors. However, they cannot confirm or deny if he is a pedophile. Well.. Robert the catfish did not only turn Suit into a homosexual but also into a *pedophile*!
> 
> According to Suit Yourself, Lexi (Robert the catfish) loves the Powerpuff Girls, he even identifies with Bubbles. So in order to seduce him, Suit posted on his server a gif of Bubbles getting raped, where Robert was supposed to be Bubbles and Suit the rapist. Read it by yourselves, it is fucking insanity:
> ...


It actually just keeps getting worse


----------



## DeadPowerPuffGirl (Oct 7, 2021)

I leave the internet for a year because he was talking about that stupid queen woman who's boring as fuck and came back to him posting up lolli and being a groomer? What the fuck mate!!


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 13, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> So the white trash obsessively calling someone else a pedo, who revenge porned an 18 year old he got pregnant was GROOMING her from before? No way Jose!
> 
> Also, hi Ralph
> 
> ...


His thumb is as long lmfao.

And for anyone who's wondering and none ironically trying to assert there is a difference, only fucking degenerates give a fuck about the difference between pedophiles, ephebophiles, hebophiles etc. because they all deserve to die in a fucking fire.
If you don't have the decency or at the very least the self restraint to not lust after/fuck minors kindly do the world a favor and rope yourself.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 13, 2021)

The Gunts Ex-Partner said:


> also "they were created by magic"defence:


 ....... he realizes that hes saying if we ever gain the ability to create children in a lab or something that he would be ok with you designing a human with the mind of an 8 year old and raping it right?


----------

